# Seleccion de dispositivos de proteccion para variador de frecuencia



## Jorgeworks (May 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes.



Solicitando el aporte de ideas para mi proyecto final de carrera.

En la parte que tengo problemas es en la proteccion del circuito derivado del motor.

Les comento las caracteriticas principales de los dispositivos.

Motor
Trifasico,15HP, 220 VAC, IPC = 40A (corriente nominal).

Variador (MICROMASTER 440)
15 HP, 220 VAC, I(corriente de entrada) = 37 A, I (corriente de salida) = 42 A

Mi pregunta principalmente 
Como selecciono los componentes de proteccion?
Me base en la NOM-001 y calcule sus corrientes para
Interruptor, contactores, conductores, etc.

Sin embargo cuando tengo que seleccionar los contactores, interruptores, (termomagnetico, diferencial). basado en los catalogos me cofundo. por que ellos me dan corriente de sobrecarga a 400VAC, 500VAC, 600VAC. etc. Sin embargo yo empleo los dispositivos en 220VAC. y las corrientes para esos parametros son menores debido a que mayor voltaje menor corriente.

Y que tan necesarias son estas protecciones.

Esto es lo que mas me choca e incluso acudi con mi asesor pero pareciera que no me di a enteder por que simplemente dijo que tomara los valores de la corriente que yo calcule y elijiera uno del catalogo, claro con una explicacion breve dada por el. Pero no me convencio realmente lo que me dijo.

Agradesco cualquier aporte, por que realmente tengo problemas por que hace dos meses yo no sabia nada de esto. Lo mio personalmente en el proyecto es el PLC y control.

Y abusando de ustedes si me pueden proporcionar una empresa que sean proveedores de confianza en mexico se los agradecere.

Gracias de antemano y por su tiempo.


----------



## cargamsoft (May 23, 2012)

Imagino que lo que quieres calcular son la proteccion del lado de la red del variador. Porque del lado del motor no se deben colocar elementos como contactores, etc. En donde piensas colocar el diferencial? estas seguro de qué diferencial utilizar? Es mas, solo se debe colocar diferenciales en lado de la red y de clase B. Has intentado utilizar el manual y catálogo? Son bastante explicitos y practicos en realidad. Ayudaría mucho que colocaras un esquema de lo que quieres hacer. Ojo que para los calculos de protecciones se debe tener en cuenta los armonicos adicionales que consume el variador.

La importancia de las protecciones depende de qué tanto te importen a ti tus equipo. De suceder una falla, si tienes la solvencia suficiente para comprar otros equipos, no las coloques, de lo contrario sé muy cuidadoso de al menos seleccionar un buen interruptor del lado de la red.


----------



## powerful (May 23, 2012)

Jorgeworks, el motor y el variador ambos son de 15HP, en tus cursos de mediciones no tienes un tema referente a sobredimensionamiento.
Busca información sobre guardamotores


----------



## CESAR AUGUSRO PEREZ SILVA (May 24, 2012)

Buenas Noches 

Referente a los temas de dimensionamiento , lo mas recomendables por experiencia y diseño es que respetes las recomendaciones dadas por el fabricante 

En este caso del variador de frecuencia MICROMASTER 440

1.  Seccionador Fusible con fusibles ultrarrapidos de 80 Amp.

2.  Contactor de linea , si tu entrada de corriente es de 37 Amp. entonces puede ser de 50   Amp. o superior, en AC3 arranque de motores

3.  Filtro de entrada opcional , este filtro lo suministra el provehedor o tal ves viene incorporado

4. Variador de Velocidad MICROMASTER 440

5. Motor eléctrico de 15 HP

Si el motor esta en una distancia mayor a 100 Mts , evaluar adicionar una reactancia de linea

Tener en consideración el espacio  para garantizar un correcto flujo de aire de refrigeración


En siemens trata de buscar información sobre elementos asociados a cada  Variador en función a la potencia y el voltaje de trabajo, hay tablas en donde te dan todos estos datos y no es necesario que te compliques.



Te adjunto un preliminar 



Espero que te sirva 


Saludos

Cesar Perez Silva
Lima-Peru


----------



## Jorgeworks (May 24, 2012)

Bueno primero que nada gracias por responder.
- cargamsoft
- powerful
- CESAR AUGUSRO PEREZ SILVA

Yo habia empleado los catalogos, el catalogo del variador para ser preciso tenia el numero de identificacion del interruptor lo cheque y consegui la configuracion interruptor - contactor -  relay termico, peros estos productos no estan en venta dentro de Mexico (Mi ascesor exige que los productos a emplearse sean de Mexico).

De seguro me van a comentar de por que no simplemente busco los dispositivos similares con los datos del datasheet, lo hice pero el problema vino cuando hago la comparacion con dispositivos en Mexico de los datos lo intente pero entre en conflicto, por que se lo enlisto a continuacion

Los dispositivos que me ofrecian me decian que eran para un motor de 22kW 41A, eso fue lo primero que me hizo entrar en conflicto.

Lo segundo dije bueno voy a emplear valores que sean en base a los calculo que hice previamente basados en la norma NOM-001, ok los obtenia, pero luego entre confucion por que me daba para un voltaje nominal 400VAC, 500VAC, 600VAC (un conocido al que le tengo confianza comento que eso se debe principalmente cuando hay una distacia considerable, y que en base a la distancia se emplea un mayor o menor voltaje), dije bueno me baso en los valores de la corriente nominal a carga plena por un factor dado por la norma, y que otros factores tomo en cuenta para su seleccion, hay es cuando mi conocido no me supo decir mas. 

Lo juro el que me explique un metodo de seleccion haciendo uso de catalogos de cualquier interruptor automatico, diferencial y contactor pata un motor de XXHP XXA (aclaro no pido que me hagan mi trabajo) se lo agradecere con el alma, solo pido que me saquen de mi ignorancia, por que este tema me saca de mi zona confianzai y lo juro hasta me hace sentir tonto, por que se que la respuesta es simple y que quizas llegue a ella pero pase de lado. Y lo que mas me desespera es que mi ascesor dice "Todo esta en la norma".

Gracias de antemano y aprecio cualquier aporte.


----------

